# anyone have Cube Explorer 5 ?



## spongman (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm trying to download this from kociemba.org/download.htm but the site seems to be down. does anyone have a copy they can upload somewhere?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 17, 2010)

Chances are I have the file somewhere on my computer...but it's not in any of the places I thought it would be. If someone can provide me with the name of the downloaded file, I can probably find it. "cube explorer" turned up no results.


----------



## spongman (Aug 17, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Chances are I have the file somewhere on my computer...but it's not in any of the places I thought it would be. If someone can provide me with the name of the downloaded file, I can probably find it. "cube explorer" turned up no results.



it's probably cube500.zip, or cube500s.zip (if you're using the /3GB version).

thanks for looking!


----------



## reThinking the Cube (Aug 17, 2010)

it is actually "cube500.zip"


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks. I have a search going right now. Could be a while though, I'm running an antivirus scan as well.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2010)

http://fatboy.geekside.com/cube500.zip Happy holidays.

I think Lucas Garron has the file somewhere on his website as well.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 17, 2010)

Awesome. There you go. Turns out I only had 4.3 anyway.


----------



## spongman (Aug 17, 2010)

you rock, thanks!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 17, 2010)

No problem, I plan on making a cube subdir on my site sometime and publishing this small project I'm working on (I'm real close to recruiting conrad's or stefan's help because of the level of frustration haha), and then having my own little cubing site like the handfuls of people here do. It'll be the standard my algs, my PB's, etc.


----------



## hr.mohr (Aug 17, 2010)

There is two versions. One standard and one that uses more than 2GB RAM.

http://kociemba.org/cube500.zip
http://kociemba.org/cube500s.zip

The site seems to be back up now.


----------

